# free, simplicity, craft & sewing patterns



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://www.simplicity.com/t-free-craft-projects.aspx
lots of stuff to check out many projects for the kiddos also.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Lots of cute stuff there--thanks for sharing!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Good site. TFS 

I liked Amethist, Winter Pines, and Bachelor Buttons for wall quilts. One of my favorite all-over quilts is Bear Paw. I also liked the last block in Galaxy of Stars for an all over. Maybe Amethist, too.

Which blocks did you like?


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Garnet said:


> Good site. TFS
> 
> I liked Amethist, Winter Pines, and Bachelor Buttons for wall quilts. One of my favorite all-over quilts is Bear Paw. I also liked the last block in Galaxy of Stars for an all over. Maybe Amethist, too.
> 
> Which blocks did you like?


I only took a quick peek and thats all I allowed myself. I am up to my neck in Chrustmas gift making, BUT I did like the red mitten gift bag I think because it has a gingerbread man on it, I seem to be partial to them the past few years..lol


----------

